# arnica plants...



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Does anybody know where to buy arnica montana plants?  I think that this is a totally necessary herb for a medicinal garden and I can only find seeds.


----------



## Birdie (May 21, 2008)

You might try:  http://www.everlastinggardener.net/herb_plants.htm
She's in PA.

(We had an Oberhasli at the TN meet!)


----------

